# What Bikes Are Represented in the Tour De France?



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

What brands and models are the pros riding on the tour? I can only fill in some of the blanks. Anyone?

*Team*...................*Bike Mfgr*.................*Model*

AG2R LA MONDIALE 
BMC RACING TEAM.............*BMC*
COFIDIS, LE CRÉDIT EN LIGNE 
EUSKALTEL - EUSKADI 
FDJ 
HTC-HIGHROAD 
KATUSHA TEAM 
LAMPRE - ISD.............*Wilier*
LIQUIGAS - CANNONDALE.............*Cannondale*
MOVISTAR TEAM 
OMEGA PHARMA - LOTTO 
PRO TEAM ASTANA 
QUICKSTEP CYCLING TEAM 
RABOBANK CYCLING TEAM 
SAUR-SOJASUN 
SAXO BANK SUNGARD.............*Specialized*
SKY PROCYCLING.............*Pinarello*
TEAM EUROPCAR 
TEAM GARMIN-CERVELO .............*Cervelo*.............*RS5ca*?
TEAM LEOPARD - TREK.............*Trek*
TEAM RADIOSHACK.............*Trek*
VACANSOLEIL-DCM PRO CYCLING TEAM


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Europcar - Colnago


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Arrwin said:


> What brands and models are the pros riding on the tour? I can only fill in some of the blanks. Anyone?
> 
> *Team*................................*Bike Mfgr*.................*Model*
> 
> ...


Just off the top of my head, didn't want to look anything up


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

AG2R LA MONDIALE..............Kuota 
BMC RACING TEAM...............BMC
COFIDIS, LE CRÉDIT EN LIGNE ...... Look
EUSKALTEL - EUSKADI..........Orbea 
FDJ........................................Lapierre 
HTC-HIGHROAD.....................Specialized 
KATUSHA TEAM....................Focus 
LAMPRE - ISD........................Wilier
LIQUIGAS - CANNONDALE......Cannondale
MOVISTAR TEAM...................Pinarello 
OMEGA PHARMA - LOTTO.....Canyon 
PRO TEAM ASTANA...............Specialized 
QUICKSTEP CYCLING TEAM...Merckx 
RABOBANK CYCLING TEAM...Giant 
SAUR-SOJASUN .....................Time
SAXO BANK SUNGARD...........Specialized
SKY PROCYCLING..................Pinarello
TEAM EUROPCAR...................Colnago 
TEAM GARMIN-CERVELO .......Cervelo
TEAM LEOPARD - TREK..........Trek
TEAM RADIOSHACK................Trek
VACANSOLEIL-DCM PRO CYCLING TEAM........Ridley


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

If you want to oogle the eye-candy, Bicycle mag has a "Bikes of the Tour" picture essay.

http://www.bicycling.com/news/2011-tour-de-france/bikes-tour


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice! Figured you guys would know...within an hour no less. :thumbsup:

Now....how about the actual model name/numbers? Or are most of these bikes not available to the general public yet? 



Brad the Bold said:


> If you want to oogle the eye-candy, Bicycle mag has a "Bikes of the Tour" picture essay.
> 
> http://www.bicycling.com/news/2011-tour-de-france/bikes-tour


Great link! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Russian Bikes*

Somewhat related question:

Aren't there any quality bike manufacturers in Russia? Katusha is a Russian team that brought all Russian riders to the Tour...As a proud peoples, I would think they'd come up with a Russian bike as well.

-Smarty


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I would say almost all of the bikes are available to the public or will be by the time Interbike rolls around in September, and most of the time it is as simple as naming the top bike from each brand.

However, the bigger teams have a pretty large number of choices. On Garmin Cervelo, Thor Hushovd rode an S3 on day one, then for the Time Trial obviously rode a P4, but then pulled out a specially painted black and yellow S5 for stages 3 and 4. But other riders on the team have been on the R5ca. HTC Highroad has what looks like Tarmac SL3s, SL4s, and a couple Venges. And then they TT on the Shiv 3. 

Some teams are more predictable. Leopard Trek is all on the Trek Madone 6.9SSL, as well as Radioshack. Sky is all on the new Dogma 2.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll take a stab at the models after looking at "Brad the Bold's" link:

AG2R LA MONDIALE..............Kuota 
BMC RACING TEAM..............._*BMC Impec*_
COFIDIS, LE CRÉDIT EN LIGNE ...... _*Look 695*_
EUSKALTEL - EUSKADI..........*Orbea Orca GDR*
FDJ........................................Lapierre 
HTC-HIGHROAD.....................*Specialized Venge* 
KATUSHA TEAM....................Focus 
LAMPRE - ISD........................Wilier
LIQUIGAS - CANNONDALE......*Cannondale Super-Six Evo*
MOVISTAR TEAM...................*Pinarello Dogma 60.1*
OMEGA PHARMA - LOTTO.....Canyon 
PRO TEAM ASTANA...............*Specialized Venge* 
QUICKSTEP CYCLING TEAM...*Merckx EMX-7*
RABOBANK CYCLING TEAM...*Giant TCR Advanced SL*
SAUR-SOJASUN .....................Time
SAXO BANK SUNGARD...........*Specialized Venge*
SKY PROCYCLING..................*Pinarello Dogma 60.1*
TEAM EUROPCAR...................Colnago 
TEAM GARMIN-CERVELO .......*Cervelo S3/R5CA*
TEAM LEOPARD - TREK..........*Trek Madone 6.9 SSL*
TEAM RADIOSHACK................*Trek Madone 6.9 SSL*
VACANSOLEIL-DCM PRO CYCLING TEAM........Ridley


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

smartyiak said:


> Somewhat related question:
> 
> Aren't there any quality bike manufacturers in Russia? Katusha is a Russian team that brought all Russian riders to the Tour...As a proud peoples, I would think they'd come up with a Russian bike as well.
> 
> -Smarty


Its all about money, there may be Russian bike manufacturers but chances are if you have never heard of them, then they don't have the cash to provide adequate support to a pro level team. Check out this photo essay on Team Sky's Service Course. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/inside-the-team-sky-service-course

You have to throw around major money (as well as have a pretty well engineered lineup of road and TT frames) to support a top tier pro team.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't forget to add Europcar - Colnago, as someone pointed out, to the list.

What is Cannondale doing to weigh their bikes down to meet UCI? Full powermeter and what else? 

I like the Look 695 Confidis is riding. Maybe my next bike.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> What is Cannondale doing to weigh their bikes down to meet UCI? Full powermeter and what else?


I believe they put a weight in the seat tube by the water bottle bosses.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

mimason said:


> What is Cannondale doing to weigh their bikes down to meet UCI? Full powermeter and what else?


Same as every other teams, heavier cassettes, powermeters, alloy bars and yes, Cannondale have super neat looking weights in the seat tubes that can be swapped depending of frame sizes and wheel choices... I have seen other team put the weights inside the crankset hollow spindles...


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

mimason said:


> Don't forget to add Europcar - Colnago, as someone pointed out, to the list.


Yup. It's there..."TEAM EUROPCAR...................Colnago"


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Sky is riding the new Dogma's - in Rain Forest Green - not sure about the other teams riding Pins'.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

That link isn't completely accurate.

AG2R LA MONDIALE..............Kuota KOM Evo
BMC RACING TEAM...............BMC Impec and BMC Team Machine
COFIDIS, LE CRÉDIT EN LIGNE ...... Look 695
EUSKALTEL - EUSKADI..........Orbea Orca GDR
FDJ........................................Lapierre Xelius
HTC-HIGHROAD.....................Specialized Venge and Tarmac SL4 
KATUSHA TEAM....................Focus Izalco Team
LAMPRE - ISD........................Wilier (not sure, they may be using the new ultra light Zero 7)
LIQUIGAS - CANNONDALE......Cannondale Super-Six Evo
MOVISTAR TEAM...................Pinarello Dogma 60.1
OMEGA PHARMA - LOTTO.....Canyon Aeroad and Ultimate CF SLX
PRO TEAM ASTANA...............Specialized Venge and Tarmac SL4 
QUICKSTEP CYCLING TEAM...Merckx EMX-7
RABOBANK CYCLING TEAM...Giant TCR Advanced SL (but they usually use a prototype labeled as an Advanced SL)
SAUR-SOJASUN .....................Time RXRS
SAXO BANK SUNGARD...........Specialized Venge and Tarmac SL4
SKY PROCYCLING..................Pinarello Dogma 2 (released last week, not available to the general public)
TEAM EUROPCAR...................Colnago C59
TEAM GARMIN-CERVELO .......Cervelo S3, R5CA, S5
TEAM LEOPARD - TREK..........Trek Madone 6.9 SSL
TEAM RADIOSHACK................Trek Madone 6.9 SSL
VACANSOLEIL-DCM PRO CYCLING TEAM........Ridley Noah


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Same as every other teams, heavier cassettes, powermeters, alloy bars and yes, Cannondale have super neat looking weights in the seat tubes that can be swapped depending of frame sizes and wheel choices... I have seen other team put the weights inside the crankset hollow spindles...


The weights, more durable cassettes, powermeters, alloy bars, deeper wheels are all very, very useful.

And then there is stuff like this

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...djustable-seatposts-and-funky-graphics/180519


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Lou3000 said:


> That link isn't completely accurate.
> 
> AG2R LA MONDIALE..............Kuota KOM Evo
> BMC RACING TEAM...............BMC Impec and BMC Team Machine
> ...


Awesome!!!! :yesnod:


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Lou3000 said:


> LAMPRE - ISD........................Wilier (not sure, they may be using the new ultra light Zero 7)


Sounds like Cunego may test it on the mountains...

http://www.roadbikeaction.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=270&cid=4325


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Saur is riding Time (probably RXR Ulteams)


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Minor edit to the list:
AG2R LA MONDIALE..............Kuota KOM Evo
BMC RACING TEAM...............BMC Impec and BMC Team Machine
COFIDIS, LE CRÉDIT EN LIGNE ...... Look 695
EUSKALTEL - EUSKADI..........Orbea Orca GDR
FDJ........................................Lapierr e Xelius
HTC-HIGHROAD.....................Specialized Venge and Tarmac SL4 
KATUSHA TEAM....................Focus Izalco Team
LAMPRE - ISD........................Wilier (not sure, they may be using the new ultra light Zero 7)
LIQUIGAS - CANNONDALE......Cannondale Super-Six Evo
MOVISTAR TEAM...................Pinarello Dogma 60.1
OMEGA PHARMA - LOTTO.....Canyon Aeroad and Ultimate CF SLX
PRO TEAM ASTANA...............Specialized Venge and Tarmac SL4 
QUICKSTEP CYCLING TEAM...Merckx EMX-7
RABOBANK CYCLING TEAM...Giant TCR Advanced SL (but they usually use a prototype labeled as an Advanced SL)
SAUR-SOJASUN .....................Time RXRS
SAXO BANK SUNGARD...........Specialized Venge and Tarmac SL4
SKY PROCYCLING..................Pinarello Dogma 2 (released last week, not available to the general public)
TEAM EUROPCAR...................Colnago C59
TEAM GARMIN-CERVELO .......Cervelo S3, R5CA, S5
TEAM LEOPARD - TREK..........Trek Madone 6.9 SSL
TEAM RADIOSHACK................Trek Madone 6.9 SSL
VACANSOLEIL-DCM PRO CYCLING TEAM........<B>Ridley Noah FB</B>

Only point that out because I was wowed by that bike recently. Integrated brakes with the carbon itself acting as a leaf spring. Shape looks a bit nicer than previous imo, enough to say it's become my favorite bike in the peloton.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Lou3000 said:


> That link isn't completely accurate.
> 
> AG2R LA MONDIALE..............Kuota KOM Evo
> BMC RACING TEAM...............BMC Impec and BMC Team Machine
> ...



Saw a Garmin rider on an R3. Farrar yesterday?


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Ventruck said:


> Only point that out because I was wowed by that bike recently. Integrated brakes with the carbon itself acting as a leaf spring. Shape looks a bit nicer than previous imo, enough to say it's become my favorite bike in the peloton.


Wow. That is really sleek. I wonder if other companies will adapt the same integration in the future.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Both Sky and Movistar are on Dogma 2s. Electronic rearing for both, btw: Sky on Shimano Di2 and Movistar on the Campy Tech Lab prototype. The TT machines are the latest incarnation of the Graal.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Also update that Specialized still has a lot of SL3s in the peleton. Pretty easy to spot in photos, internal cabling, SL4, external, SL3.

As for the Noah FB, there may be some, but it seems most are on the older Noah.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Lou3000 said:


> As for the Noah FB, there may be some, but it seems most are on the older Noah.


Yep, most of Vancansoleil is riding is the older Noah. During Stage 4 yesterday, Feillu swapped bikes with around 30k to go, and he got onto the new FB.

Damn, that bike is badass!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Contador is riding a Whammo*

Contador is riding a Whammo.
Or an Innova. Can't tell too well from pic.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I have to say I enjoyed watching him throw that bike down.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I have to say I enjoyed watching him throw that bike down.


There was something oddly enjoyable about watching him toss $10K+ worth of bike like it was worthless.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Every one forgets Ridley 
Vacansoleil-DCM Ridley Noah FAST

http://www.ridley-bikes.com/about-ridley/news/noah-fast-in-tour-de-france


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

*Bicycle brand with most TdF wins?*

On a somewhat-related note, does anyone know what brand of bicycle has the most TdF overall wins? I read somewhere that Pinarello claimed to have the most, but have not been able to verify.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Yangpei said:


> On a somewhat-related note, does anyone know what brand of bicycle has the most TdF overall wins? I read somewhere that Pinarello claimed to have the most, but have not been able to verify.


[my bad, read the question wrong!]


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it would be impossible to determine what brand has the most wins because until the early 90s, a lot of athletes rode bikes that were produced by XXX and branded as YYY. Unless you went year by year and knew who produced each bike and who labeled it, it would be tough.

Trek has 7 TdF wins under Armstrong and 1 under Contador. Specialized has 2 under Contador.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*as for stage wins*

probably Merckx even though Eddy rode Masis, Nags and De Rosas. All had his label on them
plenty of stages won on Merckx bikes in the 90s
then Virenque got some (as did Axel Merckx and a few other riders?) for Domo FArm Frites and Lotto Domo


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

for team Europcar you will see both C59 and M10 models used.

pablo


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Interesting to me to see who DOESN'T have a bike in the TdF. Scott, for one. If you're a big time cycling concern, seems like having a pro level machine on TV every day would be a HUGE deal.

Any other major manufacturers that are absent from the list?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

It's been awhile since Bianchi has put any celeste in the tour.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

terrain said:


> Sky is riding the new Dogma's - in Rain Forest Green - not sure about the other teams riding Pins'.


I have fallen in love with the wavey front forks on the Pins.

I know it is cosmetics but man they look awesome to me.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Trek has 7 TdF wins under Armstrong and 1 under Contador. Specialized has 2 under Contador.



Contador's wins in 2007 and 2009 were both on Treks.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

eminefes said:


> Contador's wins in 2007 and 2009 were both on Treks.


Ahh, I forgot '09. Good catch.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

ashpelham said:


> Interesting to me to see who DOESN'T have a bike in the TdF. Scott, for one. If you're a big time cycling concern, seems like having a pro level machine on TV every day would be a HUGE deal.
> 
> Any other major manufacturers that are absent from the list?


I notice Felt isn't in the race anymore. They were with Garmin for the last couple years. I was disappointed, as I've always liked that brand for no reason whatsoever.

From my very limited pro cycling exposure, it seems that more bike companies are co-sponsoring teams this year than in the last few years. Cervelo, Trek, Cannondale, and BMC all have their names in the team titles, at least.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yangpei said:


> I read somewhere that Pinarello claimed to have the most, but have not been able to verify.


Delgado won the Tour on a TVT with Pinarello decals. 
Indurain also used a TVT. And his steel bikes were Pegorettis with Pinarello decals.
That cuts down their claim.


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

FUJI - but they were at the Giro under Geox TMC


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Think only a couple riders on the QuickStep team have EMX-7, most are riding the EMX-5.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> I think it would be impossible to determine what brand has the most wins because until the early 90s, a lot of athletes rode bikes that were produced by XXX and branded as YYY. Unless you went year by year and knew who produced each bike and who labeled it, it would be tough.
> 
> Trek has 7 TdF wins under Armstrong and 1 under Contador. Specialized has 2 under Contador.


I thought Lance got victory 1 on litespeed?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lance used Litespeed Blade TT bikes in 99 and (maybe) 2000 in time trials. Other than those few stages he always rode Treks.


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone familiar with Wilier bikes? I know nothing about them to be honest, but when I picked up my bike today I happened to see the Granturismo. What a gorgeous, IMO, bike, and less than $3500.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Bob Wade said:


> Anyone familiar with Wilier bikes? I know nothing about them to be honest, but when I picked up my bike today I happened to see the Granturismo. What a gorgeous, IMO, bike, and less than $3500.


I'm currently trying to decide between the Grand Turismo and the Cervelo R3. The GT is a sweet looking bike for sure. Decisions...decisions...

Here's a thread on the GT: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=215772


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

I was just looking around, don't even need a new bike, saw the Wilier and lust just took over. I have a Tarmac and had decided to get a Roubaix or Madone, then BOOM! Hopefully people will tell me that they have not improved their painting process in the last two years otherwise...


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Trek has 7 TdF wins under Armstrong and 1 under Contador. Specialized has 2 under Contador.


I read that Pinarello has 9 TdF victories:

Pedro Delgado - 1988
Miguel Indurain - 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995
Bjarne Riis - 1996
Jan Ullrich - 1997
Oscar Pereiro - 2006

I would think brands like Merckx or Colnago would have a bunch of TdF wins as well.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Bob Wade said:


> I was just looking around, don't even need a new bike, saw the Wilier and lust just took over. I have a Tarmac and had decided to get a Roubaix or Madone, then BOOM! Hopefully people will tell me that they have not improved their painting process in the last two years otherwise...


Wilier does make some beautiful bikes. I was seriously considering a Cento1 last year, but ended up getting a Dogma instead. I love my Dogma, but I'm still tempted to pick up a Cento1 Superleggera


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yangpei said:


> I read that Pinarello has 9 TdF victories


3 TdF victories, maybe more but not 9.
Pedro Delgado rode a TVT with Pinarello decals in his 1988 win. TVTs are very distinctive and recognisable.
Miguel Indurain also used a TVT with Pinarello decals. Some of his bikes were made by Pegoretti.

Merckx as a manufacturer has no overall wins. As a rider he used Kessels, Pela, Este, Colnago and De Rosa in the Tour.
No Colnago-badged bike has won the Tour. Even when Merckx used them, he was using other bikes as well. He said once that he sometimes mixed a frame from one builder with a fork from another.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> 3 TdF victories, maybe more but not 9.
> Pedro Delgado rode a TVT with Pinarello decals in his 1988 win. TVTs are very distinctive and recognisable.
> Miguel Indurain also used a TVT with Pinarello decals. Some of his bikes were made by Pegoretti.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------

